Ask HN: Is there an equivalent to livecoding.tv? (or one in the works?) - jld89
======
lost-theory
[https://www.reddit.com/r/watchpeoplecode](https://www.reddit.com/r/watchpeoplecode)

[http://www.watchpeoplecode.com/](http://www.watchpeoplecode.com/)

[http://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Creative](http://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Creative)

~~~
CtrlAlt
Adding to your list:
[http://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Programming](http://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Programming)
[http://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Game%20Development](http://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Game%20Development)

~~~
jld89
Thanks guys/girls!

------
Rotten194
The twitch creative #programming tag is probably your best bet.

